# Peaches and Fish



## Robt (Jul 22, 2004)

Tonight I had picked up a couple pounds of fresh Alaskan troll caught King Salmon and had no idea what I wanted to do with it [besides eat it].

I decided that I was going to make a peach Salsa for it.  Great hit.

Salsa:

3 fresh wonderful peaches- easier if just a bit firm-  diced, about pea size dice

!/2 Cup onion- diced smaller

about a cup of diced fresh tomatoes- I bet a green one diced in would be good too

cup of chopped cilantro

1 fairly hot jalepino diced

Juice of 2 lemons-- just add what ever acid tastes good to you need a little to retain color--

salt and pepper-- the salt makes the peaches even sweeter

Make a lot extra-  it is great on french bread!

The fish:

Salmon on the webber-Salt and pepper [I cook most of my fish to an internal temp of 115 degrees, that is a bit on the rare side but if you can get really fresh catch, its fine without cooking]

I've never actually used a Salsa with salmon before usually use Hallibut or cod, I think this was wonderful.


----------

